# Hunting WMA for small game.



## Cam126 (Aug 9, 2022)

Has anyone had any luck hunting squirrels in a WMA ? Also are you just free to hunt anytime once the season starts ?


----------



## RustyH (Aug 9, 2022)

I've tried Clybel and Redlands, no luck at either.  I just go anywhere when its season but if I see trucks parked and suspect a deer hunter in area I avoid that area.  Just look for an area where no one else is parked so as not to disturb anyone.  But mostly hunt Squirrels when Deer season is closed anyway.


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 9, 2022)

Most are open for the season but some have closed dates. just have to look at the regs. 
Also you have to "check in " I believe, you can do that online  and just pick any you think you might go to. You don't actually have to go but if you think you may just go ahead and check in.


----------



## jrickman (Aug 9, 2022)

You can shoot all the squirrels you want at Lake Russell WMA this time of year. Just find a spot with some white oaks, park and walk 100 yards from the road (preferably uphill), start rubbing two quarters together, and get ready. Who doesn't shoot tree rats while scouting?


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Aug 9, 2022)

Had very good luck at a few. Just got to find the food sources and hunt those, just like anywhere else.

As for the regs, check your individual WMA. Unless otherwise noted, it follows state small game season. On some of the WMA's I hunt, deer season comes in and out; so even in October/November/etc., you could find yourself the only person in the woods.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 10, 2022)

No, but I’m hoping for some incidental contact with a pig. I know where some nice fox squirrels are at Allatoona cause I see them when I’m fishing….hint hint

I’ve seen very few squirrels at pinelog and paulding, but that’s where I’ll be walking around scouting for deer sign hoping to see a pig,


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 10, 2022)

bfriendly said:


> No, but I’m hoping for some incidental contact with a pig. I know where some nice fox squirrels are at Allatoona cause I see them when I’m fishing….hint hint
> 
> I’ve seen very few squirrels at pinelog and paulding, but that’s where I’ll be walking around scouting for deer sign hoping to see a pig,


I like that, "incidental contact". I can picture the ref withe his  Hunter orange striped jersey throwing a flag and meeting you go back  15 yards?


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 10, 2022)

RustyH said:


> I've tried Clybel and Redlands, no luck at either.  I just go anywhere when its season but if I see trucks parked and suspect a deer hunter in area I avoid that area.  Just look for an area where no one else is parked so as not to disturb anyone.  But mostly hunt Squirrels when Deer season is closed anyway.


I've tried them both with no luck either last year but had pretty good resuls on Cedar Creek


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 10, 2022)

Anybody tried albany nursery or chickasawhatchee?


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 13, 2022)

Cam126 said:


> Anybody tried albany nursery or chickasawhatchee?


I’ve never hunted them, but I was driving by chickasawhatchee one time so I had to drive in. I walked a power line a couple hundred yards and found fresh hog sign pretty quick. I’d go if it weren’t so far away.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 14, 2022)

I’ll probably hunt Cedar Creek tomorrow. I’ll be toting my 32 caliber flintlock. Hogs will get a pass unless I get a head shot at a shoat.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2022)

I got a spot on a WMA where there are lots of them.


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 17, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> I got a spot on a WMA where there are lots of them.


Which one if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2022)

Cam126 said:


> Which one if you don't mind me asking?


Man I hate to be like this but the old maxim the less said about public land the better is the truth.  They’ve all got squirrels.  Just gotta do the walkin.


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 17, 2022)

Danuwoa said:


> Man I hate to be like this but the old maxim the less said about public land the better is the truth.  They’ve all got squirrels.  Just gotta do the walkin.


Gotcha thanks anyway


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Aug 17, 2022)

learn the times of the day that the tree rats will be most active based on weather and time of year, stick to groups of hardwoods, be quiet and listen/observe. This time of year is easy they are very active before the heat of the day sets in. They get more scarce during the coldest time of year after December in my experience.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 17, 2022)

It shouldn't be hard to go to about any wma in the state and kill a mess of squirrels.


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 17, 2022)

whitetailfreak said:


> It shouldn't be hard to go to about any wma in the state and kill a mess of squirrels.


Now do you have to check in if you're small game hunting or no ?


----------



## whitetailfreak (Aug 17, 2022)

Cam126 said:


> Now do you have to check in if you're small game hunting or no ?



No check in required for small game. Just have your license and check the regs for your wma of choice. Grey squirrels are starting to cut on Red Oak acorns and Hickory nuts here in the mountains.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 22, 2022)

El model , Chickasawhatchee , Mayhaw , all got squirrels and an occasional pig . Hunt the drainages and hardwood mixes . 


Cam126 said:


> Now do you have to check in if you're small game hunting or no ?


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 24, 2022)

Is the blaze orange required ?


----------



## jrickman (Aug 24, 2022)

The only time I'll leave my truck on a WMA without blaze orange on is at a camp site or with a fishing rod in my hand. I'd rather play in traffic on 285.


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 24, 2022)

jrickman said:


> The only time I'll leave my truck on a WMA without blaze orange on is at a camp site or with a fishing rod in my hand. I'd rather play in traffic on 285.


 Gotcha . Thanks for answering


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 24, 2022)

Cam126 said:


> Gotcha . Thanks for answering


Same here


----------



## Gordief (Aug 24, 2022)

small game dates are NOT included for some WMA's.. in the new reg.'s...
what does that mean ?   i.e.  Dawson Forest   ect..


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Aug 24, 2022)

Cam126 said:


> Is the blaze orange required ?


No blaze orange required _unless_ the small game hunt overlaps with rifle season dates on your selected WMA.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 24, 2022)

Gordief said:


> small game dates are NOT included for some WMA's.. in the new reg.'s...
> what does that mean ?   i.e.  Dawson Forest   ect..


Follow regular statewide season dates


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 26, 2022)

Has anyone tried hunting elmodel wma ?


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 26, 2022)

Cam126 said:


> Has anyone tried hunting elmodel wma ?


lol...I asked that question a couple weeks ago with no response...following


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 26, 2022)

CroMagnum said:


> lol...I asked that question a couple weeks ago with no response...following


I was gonna stop by in the morning on my way to chickasawhatchee I was wondering if was worth the time.


----------



## CroMagnum (Aug 26, 2022)

Cam126 said:


> I was gonna stop by in the morning on my way to chickasawhatchee I was wondering if was worth the time.


Let me know how it was if you decide to stop by there. I'm curious about several of those WMA's in SW Georgia


----------



## Cam126 (Aug 27, 2022)

CroMagnum said:


> Let me know how it was if you decide to stop by there. I'm curious about several of those WMA's in SW Georgia


Didn't see much squirrel sign they may not be really moving just yet . But there are plenty of dove fields and dove everywhere.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 27, 2022)

Cam126 said:


> Has anyone tried hunting elmodel wma ?


I got a buddy that turkey hunts there.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Aug 29, 2022)

RamblinWreck88 said:


> No blaze orange required _unless_ the small game hunt overlaps with rifle season dates on your selected WMA.


Correction: Blaze orange is actually required during all primitive hunts. See page 16 of the 2022 regs.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 29, 2022)

Don’t hurt to wear orange at anytime on a WMA. Or all the time.


----------



## Akerns (Aug 30, 2022)

I squirrel hunt on WMAs several times a year. I will usually find a couple, but not always. Its a lot of work for some tree rats, but its fun, and it doubles as scouting for deer and pigs. I've learned a lot doing it


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 6, 2022)

I would seriously doubt if there is a patch of hardwoods in the state that doesn't have squirrels. I do a lot of squirrel hunting on public land. Just scout until you find where they're concentrated. Oak ridges are usually good early in the season, and groves of hickory or black walnut trees are even better.


----------



## Dialer (Dec 18, 2022)

My property backs up to the Chattahoochee-Oconee National Forest. I know there’s lots of rules, but not a lot of squirrels. The mountain was burned by my neighbor 10-15 years ago, and  trees are fairly young.  Don’t see alot of squirrels back there, but there are a few nests.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 19, 2022)

Ocmulgee and Oaky Woods WMA is slap loaded with squirrels and pigs. 
Hunt the river bottoms and creeks...hint, hint.

Nobody hunts squirrels anymore (which is a good thing)...its all about the mighty whitetail deer. I cut my hunting teeth on squirrels and love to hunt them still.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 19, 2022)

Dutch said:


> Ocmulgee and Oaky Woods WMA is slap loaded with squirrels and pigs.
> Hunt the river bottoms and creeks...hint, hint.
> 
> Nobody hunts squirrels anymore (which is a good thing)...its all about the mighty whitetail deer. I cut my hunting teeth on squirrels and love to hunt them still.


Listen up folks this is da troof


----------

